# Hints for first time detailing



## Lippo (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have always treated my cars with quick washes and cheap wax 3-4 times a year. I never thought getting so deep into detailing, but now I lost it. After stepping into TT world and reading too much these forums, I ordered some better stuff. So all goods listed below are already bought - pls dont' propose alternative products without realllly good reason.

I have 2007 silver TT mk2 with 5-arm 17" rims. Paint is quite good condition - hardly no scratches, old wax layer is ok but not good.

My plan is following:
- Rinse
- Hand wash with std car shampoo, sheep mitt. Two bucket method.
- Spray with solvent, rinse after few minutes
- Clay all over (sonus ultra fine), lubricated with double dose shampoo, wheels last
- Rinse and dry
- One layer Carlack Nano, wipe off with mf towel
- One layer Collinite 915, mf wipe
- (next day) Mild wash, dry, another layer 915.

Any comments on work order?

Questions:
- Should I do same treat for rims, windscreen and rear+head lights?
- I have no garage, so I will be outside on asphalt. I'm afraid there's some dust raising from nearby road, kids play etc. How risky is scratching the car while polishing or waxing? Any tricks to avoid it?
- What is lowest temperature to work with carlack & 915? I have thought 15'C should be enough?

Thanks for help.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

My own advice would be to avoid claying if the paint is already in good condition with hardly any swirls. I clayed mine and part went well and another area looked rubbish when turned to the sun. And yes I follow instructions to the letter. I couldn't explain it, but the end result was that it made more work for myself because I then had to polish the damn thing to get all the fine marks back out.

I'm not sure what you mean by spraying with solvent, but the rest of your steps look fine to me  Most waxes etc. are fine above 15C. I used CarLack and wax in the winter and had no problems with either.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

I've also steered clear of claying given what Scooby has said in the past and also read on detailing world that it can produce 'micro marring'. I think it is a process that historically has been done by the 'pros' on the basis that they would then remove any marks induced by the clay by taking a machine polish to the surface. Seeing as you're not taking a machine to the paint, I personally would skip the clay.

I've never clayed , and don't plan to. I also think a good thorough clean and polish (in your case the stage with the carlack nano) will be more than enough to get the paint looking great. Why risk putting more marks on the paint?

Only other step you could do is use a more intensive cleaner for your first wash to remove any of the old wax. I spray diluted virosol (cheap and effective natural degreaser/cleaner) all over the car before then cleaning with the 2BM. This will help get the paint silky smooth and prepped for the layers.

You could probably put the collinite onto your wheels too as an effective wheel sealent.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice one, I layer with sealant too, carlack 68 can be layered I use their pre cleaner..

Welcome to detailing... 15C is perfect.... Works ok from 7c bit high is far better!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't be scared of claying, yes it can mar paint, but not always.. Use a fine clay, such as the Sonus green, and use plenty of lube, and light pressure, glide it over the paint..

You paint will benefit from a claying. Get a freezer bag, put your hand in, and run it over the paint, you will feel if it needs it, but always good to do at least once a year..

The marring caused by claying can be polished out by hand. If you use an aggressive clay, that will be harder to polish out by hand..


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

As above your process sounds fine and don't worry about claying. Maybe follow up with AG SPR to remove any marring before the Collinite?


----------



## Lippo (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. This may be a nice hobby here and then.

I think I will give the clay a try. I have sonus green so no worries for aggressivity. Still after these comments I'll be very careful. I'm more worried about the dust particles while polishing and waxing, as I'm outside.

Layering sealant (carlack) sounds like an idea to deepen the shine. Should I add another layer immediately or must I keep a delay between layers? Collinite layer delay is one day, which means another washy 2nd day.

Any comments on headlights and windscreen?


----------



## Lippo (Mar 5, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by spraying with solvent, but the rest of your steps look fine to me


I have also a stronger cleaner, solvent degreaser which comes in a spray bottle. I planned spray the car over, let it be some minutes and rinse off before claying.

Today I finally have few hours to works this out. Let's see how it goes. Job disturbs hobbies... :-|


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

just another tip, always wash wheels,tyres and wheel arches first,as you dont want any dirt on your clean car panels


----------



## Lippo (Mar 5, 2010)

Done - wash, clay, carlack, coll915. 2nd layer not done yet due to weather.

Solvent degraser made no difference. It will find a life as bicycle chain cleaner . Instead, claying was a very good experience. I used only 1/3 of sonus green bar for whole car and rims. It really blew tar etc away. No swirls caused. Also 915 was easy to work with, although after 6 hours my elbows were running out of power.

I'm not 100% happy with the shine. Ok, I chose materials preferring durability over shine, so no problem. Water beading is good - hopefully it lasts until autumn when is next time for full day work.

One more question. I will add another layer of 915, but should I put it directly on top, or should I put one layer of Carlack before?


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Applying another coat of 915 will be fine without the Carlack. You can use wax/sealant on the lights and glass too, but I'd steer clear of the windscreen. Use something windscreen specific like Rain-X.


----------



## Lippo (Mar 5, 2010)

Some results 8)

View attachment 3
View attachment 2
View attachment 1


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Lippo - looks good. Perhaps need to get some tyre dressing on those side walls to blacken them up nicely?

Loving the cheesy rayban shot too&#8230;!


----------

